# Do all Opticians do this?



## debodun (Dec 16, 2019)

I have a new vision prescription from my ophthamologist. I thought I could, like any other prescription, take it to any optician and get new glasses. I also tried to save some money, since I have no vision insurance, by bringing a frame from a former pair of my glasses. I may have to try another optical office because they wouldn't fill the prescription unless they did the exam and said I also have to get the frames through them. I asked why they could fill the prescription and use my older frames. The person assisting me said, "Well, you don't bring your own food to a restaurant and tell them to cook it for you!"

Is this something I can expect from any optician?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 16, 2019)

I know they don't like to use old frames but I've never heard of them not honoring a prescription from an ophthalmologist.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 16, 2019)

Blah. You already had an exam and you have a prescription. Go online and shop for glasses.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 16, 2019)

Never heard of that and have always used my old frames. Of course they tried to talk me out of it but they did do it.   
My daughter loves the frames and glasses she gets online. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 16, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Never heard of that and have always used my old frames. Of course they tried to talk me out of it but they did do it.
> My daughter loves the frames and glasses she gets online. I haven't tried it yet.


Can you give a link to your daughter's online website?  Are they cheaper?


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 16, 2019)

Careful of online frames as they don't measure your head so you may get a pair too loose or too tight. Ask your ophthalmologist to see the contract that states you must buy their frames.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 17, 2019)

Mine will give me a copy of the prescription if I want to shop around but I don't bother.

I paid what is for me a small fortune, $600.00, for my last pair of glasses but they have been worth it due to the quality/strength of the frames and the scratch-resistant surface on the lenses.  So far I've worn them for a little over three years and recently received his blessing to continue wearing them for another year, the cost per year keeps coming down as I continue to wear them.  

I noticed this year that I could purchase eye care insurance coverage with my PPO for $29.00/month, that level of premium is just about what my eye care out of pocket expenses run each year.

Using your old frames may cost more money if the lenses for the line of glasses that they carry do not fit and they have to order custom lenses.

I would be reluctant to order discount prescription glasses over the internet for fear that they would require adjustment. or repair.  

IMO the service offered by my ophthalmologist and his all-inclusive facility has as much if not more value than the glasses themselves.

_“The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten.” _- Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Judycat (Dec 17, 2019)

Glasses today have spring adjustable stems and there are 
aps to measure look and pupillary distance. Some places will let you try frames for free. Just sayin'.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 17, 2019)

If you have a BJs near you, check with them. They told me I could use my old frames last time I needed glasses.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 17, 2019)

Several months ago I brought my old sunglasses frames back to Costco with a new prescription.  I'd never reused frames before but quite like both of these which is why I wanted to reuse them.  No problem since I'd originally purchased them at that very same Costco.  

During the week or two it took to get them back I received a phone call that they had broken one of the frames - I knew that was a risk and expected to have to buy another frame. Nope. They told me they had something similar and asked if I'd authorize a substitution at no charge. I agreed and am very happy with the frames. 

Costco has been our family go-to place for glasses for at least 15 years, perhaps longer. Not going to change anytime soon.


----------



## win231 (Dec 17, 2019)

If my optician tried to feed me that BS, it would be my last visit to him.  He/she is just trying to rip you off.  I just got new lenses in old frames - 2 of them.  One frame was 26 years old.  It had been sitting in my cars.  The optician examined it for damage to make sure it would work.  He also wrote "Customer Supplied Frame" on the receipt.  And any prescription for glasses is good for one year - regardless of who did it.  This type of greed has been prevalent in this economy - in all professions.

Your optician reminded me of a dentist I saw for 10 years & trusted; he did 5 of my root canals & 6 crown replacements.  Then he got greedy and stupid.  I chipped a crown on a front tooth & he tried to sell me SIX new crowns "to match the color."  It was really stupid of him because he knew I already had 26 other crowns & I know the color is matched by sending a digital photo to the lab.  He didn't care that (besides wasting $1,300.00 for each crown) replacing a crown involves a lot of trauma - grinding.  Another dentist replaced the crown & that was my LAST visit to him.  And my entire family stopped trusting him as well.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 18, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Mine will give me a copy of the prescription if I want to shop around but I don't bother.
> 
> I paid what is for me a small fortune, $600.00, for my last pair of glasses but they have been worth it due to the quality/strength of the frames and the scratch-resistant surface on the lenses.  So far I've worn them for a little over three years and recently received his blessing to continue wearing them for another year, the cost per year keeps coming down as I continue to wear them.
> 
> ...


Same here!


----------



## Mike (Dec 18, 2019)

One time here I went to a large chain optician and had
my eyes tested, I looked at the selection of frames and
didn't see any that I liked, most were called Designer and
cost a fortune.

When I said that I would try elsewhere, they asked me to wait
and printed the eye-test and gave it to me, I didn't have to ask.

Another place accepted it and sold me the kind of glasses that
I wanted.

Mike.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 18, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Careful of online frames as they don't measure your head so you may get a pair too loose or too tight. Ask your ophthalmologist to see the contract that states you must buy their frames.


This! ^^^^^^
Your eye doctor is writing you a prescription for proper vision. Just like any prescription, where you get it filled, is none of his/her business. I know you won’t purchase online deb cause you don’t shop online or use credit cards. For glasses I personally think it’s best to purchase them from a physical store so you can get them properly fitted or get the free adjustments that come with the purchase.


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

Mike said:


> One time here I went to a large chain optician and had
> my eyes tested, I looked at the selection of frames and
> didn't see any that I liked, most were called Designer and
> cost a fortune.



All for a piece of molded plastic!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 18, 2019)

Deb...if you have a Wallmart around you, I'd go there.  The optical dept. is wonderful about helping you.  They should be able to get you what you want.  Last time I got glasses and new frames they were 1/2 the price of anywhere else and have held up great.

Hub has a "designer" set of glasses from LensCrafters he paid $800 for and has lost the little screw in them a couple of times.  He just goes to Wallmart and they fix it at no charge.  He'll be getting his next pair of glasses at Wallmart.  To me "designer" means "designed to bust real quick"...lol.


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

There's a WalMart about 15 miles away, but I am not going to go there until well after Christmas! LOL


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 18, 2019)

I also bought my last glasses from Walmart -- about 1/2 what I would have paid elsewhere.   I just took my prescription to them and they made the glasses accordingly.  I'll reuse the frames next time because I like them.  

I've never heard of a reputable optical place refusing to fill another doc's prescription.  Go elsewhere.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 18, 2019)

debodun said:


> There's a WalMart about 15 miles away, but I am not going to go there until well after Christmas! LOL


You got that right, Deb!  No where near Wallmart till after the holidays...that's a holiday front line  "war zone" if you ask us!


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

I am always amazed that so many people say they shop online, why does it seem there are more people holiday shopping in stores than in years before?


----------



## Keesha (Dec 18, 2019)

debodun said:


> I am always amazed that so many people say they shop online, why does it seem there are more people holiday shopping in stores than in years before?


Because most things, not all, are cheaper to purchase. If there’s no store, then there’s no rent to pay, no sales people to hire.

 It’s often easier and more convenient than going out spending time and money travelling not to mention the hustle and bustle of people out shopping.

 At some point in time you are going to wish you used a credit card.

As we age going out places gets more difficult.
It’s this way due to modern technology. Now we can. It’s cheaper and more convenient for the people selling stuff too.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 18, 2019)

debodun said:


> I am always amazed that so many people say they shop online



Shopping online you avoid =

Spending money on gas
Avoid crowds
Avoid drunk/crazy drivers
Avoid getting germs/viruses from sick people out shopping
Can find items and checkout in a few minutes
Get delivery to your door
Avoid possible store fights/shootings
Lots of reviews online to make better choices

I'm sure I'll think of more reasons, but you get the gist.


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

I think my point was missed somehow. Let me re-phrase. With all the online shopping these days, why does it seem more people are out shopping in brick and mortar stores an ever before?

As to getting a credit/debit card - less likely to have identity theft. I keep a low financial profile. I don't even look at my bank accounts online.

Do you think eventually physical on-site shopping will become obsolete?


----------



## Catlady (Dec 18, 2019)

debodun said:


> I think my point was missed somehow. Let me re-phrase. *With all the online shopping these days, why does it seem more people are out shopping in brick and morter stores an ever before?  *As to getting a credit/debit card - less likely to have identity theft. I keep a low financial profile. I don't even look at my bank accounts online.



Probably people who LOVE to shop and don't mind crowds and the hassle of physical shopping.  Some items are best bought by trying on and feeling the fabric and such.  They could also be people who, like you, don't want a credit card and must pay in cash or check.  They could also be people who can't get credit cards due to bad credit.  Maybe ALL of those reasons combined?


----------



## Keesha (Dec 18, 2019)

debodun said:


> I think my point was missed somehow. Let me re-phrase. With all the online shopping these days, why does it seem more people are out shopping in brick and mortar stores an ever before?
> 
> As to getting a credit/debit card - less likely to have identity theft. I keep a low financial profile. I don't even look at my bank accounts online.
> 
> Do you think eventually physical on-site shopping will become obsolete?


It’s Christmas. All the people that didn’t plan ahead of time are shopping or they want to see before they purchase and some people actually ‘like’ shopping.

No I don’t believe all physical on site stores will disappear completely. Some items cost too much to ship and some specialty stores you really need to see, feel, smell , taste and or hear the item before purchasing.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 19, 2019)

If you want to buy something that you need to really see the colors, be sure the size(s) will fit or the style is just right, you often need to go to a store.  For instance, we shop online wherever possible, but decided to buy an 11 yr old grand daughter 2 beta fish (and accessories).  Wouldn't buy those online for sure.  Feeding them everyday till next week...be glad when she takes them off my hands...lol.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 19, 2019)

Things I would never buy online is shoes and pants, they need to be tried on for a good fit.  I hate returning stuff when bought online.


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

That is like having groceries delivered to your house. Someone else is doing your shopping. That may work for canned or frozen foods, but for meats and produce, I like to look and choose those items.


----------



## win231 (Dec 19, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Things I would never buy online is shoes and pants, they need to be tried on for a good fit.  I hate returning stuff when bought online.


I solved that problem.  I'll try on shoes & pants in a store & compare prices online.  If there isn't much difference, I'll buy them in the store.  If there is a substantial difference, I'll find the same exact things online.  I write down the model number or stock number so I know I'm getting the exact same item.  I recently found shoes I liked in a store, but they were $40.00 less on Amazon.  I was able to buy 3 pairs for the price of one.


----------



## oldman (Dec 19, 2019)

Oh, Brother, I'm still trying to figure out how I spent so much for glasses at my last visit. I did buy several pair of glasses; one pair for computer work, one pair for driving during the day that have transition lenses, one pair for reading and one pair for just walking through stores or outside also with transition lenses. I think my total bill with the different exams for the different glasses and also "contacts" was just over $3200.00. 

After insurance, my cost came to all but $1800.00.


----------



## oldman (Dec 19, 2019)

win231 said:


> I solved that problem.  I'll try on shoes & pants in a store & compare prices online.  If there isn't much difference, I'll buy them in the store.  If there is a substantial difference, I'll find the same exact things online.  I write down the model number or stock number so I know I'm getting the exact same item.  I recently found shoes I liked in a store, but they were $40.00 less on Amazon.  I was able to buy 3 pairs for the price of one.


So, you bought three pair of the same shoes?


----------



## Liberty (Dec 19, 2019)

Once  Amazon kept sending us mattress covers over and over again.  LOL.  Their mistake.  Also didn't deliver a supplement so gave us a free bottle of the Dr. Sinatra's omega3's.   That was nice of them.


----------



## win231 (Dec 19, 2019)

oldman said:


> So, you bought three pair of the same shoes?


Yes - different colors.  I need to allow shoes to dry completely to prevent athlete's foot.  Important because of diabetes.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2019)

Regarding the original post, I would try other optical shops!
 I think many would fill any prescription eyeglass lense script from anyplace.

Also, Unless there is some reason they cant use your old frames for the specific lenses, they usually will if you want to, and if you think they are not going to break.


----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2020)

Still hunting for a friendly optical store. When I walk in with my old frames, I am treated like a hillbilly.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2020)

To use your old frames, you should probably return to the optician who originally sold you those glasses.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2020)

It's possible, there might also be low cost similar frames, for them to show you,
that you could consider as a possible option.

There's such a wide variety of frames that are available now,
that if I had trouble re-using my old ones, for any reason, then I would move on from them.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 20, 2020)

Before my eyes got to where I no longer needed glasses, I always got them here.   

https://www.zennioptical.com/


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 20, 2020)

I love going to Costco for my eye exam and my eyeglasses, I had an excellent eye exam very thorough and I was able to pick out two frames both trifocals, progressive and one pair of sunglasses I purchased everything for less than $450.


----------



## debodun (Feb 21, 2020)

No Costco around here - nearest in in West Springfield, Mass about 100 miles away.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 21, 2020)

debodun said:


> No Costco around here - nearest in in West Springfield, Mass about 100 miles away.


Oh that’s too bad....I’ve had such luck with them I’m tempted to encourage you to make the trip LOL


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 21, 2020)

We get free eye tests, and any necessary surgery.  We do have to pay for our own glasses and treatments like laser eye surgery, but we are free to buy our glasses anywhere we choose.  There are also dozens of firms who will re-glaze  your existing frames.

True, most opticians stock grossly overpriced 'designer' frames, but if you ask, they also usually stock a range of reasonably priced frames.  I bought two complete sets,  one sunglasses (frame + lenses ) for the equivalent of $100.


----------



## exwisehe (Feb 21, 2020)

You can buy $20 shoes on Amazon?  (I didn't know that)


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

Went to WalMart optical yesterday. Came away without any glasses. The person that waited on me stared at the prescription and said he didn't understand it, then asked to see my old lenses. He took them in another room and came back and said the new prescription was "radically different" from the one I have now. He also had some weird-looking aparatus that looked like coke bottle glasses and he put them on me and said that is what I'd see if he made the glasses from the new prescription. Everything was so blurry. He made a motion of trying to call the ophthalmologist's office and then said he couldn't reach them at either number - they weren't picking up. His only suggestion, since I have an appointment in two weeks, was to be re-tested. Hard to tell if I was being told the truth, or they just didn't want to bother with someone who brought old frames and would be paying with a personal check.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 12, 2020)

Do you have astigmatism?


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Pepper (Mar 12, 2020)

In 1992, I was fitted with a pair of "bottle neck" glasses where the lenses were so strange looking, at least I thought so, and wearing them made me nauseous.  It was for astigmatism.  I couldn't live with them, and they were re done.  I never saw lenses like that before or since.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2020)

That sounds like an awful, and a very confusing situation,   @debodun 
that you described having at Walmart today.

Getting a script for eyeglass lenses, and filling it, shouldn't be so difficult, for all of us, whenever we need it.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> Still hunting for a friendly optical store. When I walk in with my old frames, I am treated like a hillbilly.



I wouldn't mind being treated like a hillbilly if it saved me lots of money.


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

I just thought of something. My vision may have been tested when the pupils were dilated....but still the ophthalmologist should have considered this.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> I just thought of something. My vision may have been tested when the pupils were dilated....but still the ophthalmologist should have considered this.


Never heard this before.  If you are right, your doc is a jerk.  You say "may have."  How sure are you?


----------



## Don M. (Mar 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> I just thought of something. My vision may have been tested when the pupils were dilated....but still the ophthalmologist should have considered this.



Actually, getting your eye "refraction" test when your eyes are dilated gives a more accurate prescription....especially if you are farsighted, or more than "moderately" nearsighted.  
I go in for a very thorough eye exam every year....my old Dad had Macular Degeneration in his later years....and one of the first things they do is to dilate my eyes.  Then, I go through about 1/2 hour of several different tests before the doctor checks my vision...as the last step.  I've had this process done for several years, always with good results, and no problems with the glasses they prescribe.

https://www.quora.com/My-eye-doctor...ll-this-potentially-throw-off-my-prescription

https://healthproadvice.com/procedures/Definition-of-Cycloplegic-Refraction


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> Went to WalMart optical yesterday. Came away without any glasses. The person that waited on me stared at the prescription and said he didn't understand it, then asked to see my old lenses. He took them in another room and came back and said the new prescription was "radically different" from the one I have now. He also had some weird-looking aparatus that looked like coke bottle glasses and he put them on me and said that is what I'd see if he made the glasses from the new prescription. Everything was so blurry. He made a motion of trying to call the ophthalmologist's office and then said he couldn't reach them at either number - they weren't picking up. His only suggestion, since I have an appointment in two weeks, was to be re-tested. Hard to tell if I was being told the truth, or they just didn't want to bother with someone who brought old frames and would be paying with a personal check.



Or maybe he was trying to do his job by giving you benefit of his expert opinion on that prescription and not wanting to fill something that wouldn't work for you.  If he wanted to take advantage of you he would have just filled the scrip, made the glasses and taken money from you for glasses you couldn't use.  If he'd have made those glasses according to the scrip, you'd have been stuck paying for them.

Maybe try giving people the benefit of the doubt once in a while.


----------

